# Frequenzumrichter und die neuen "Energiesparmotoren"



## Paul (1 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Will einfach mal fragen ob ihr zu folgendem Thema schon Erfahrungen habt 

Es geht im Monent nur um stinknormale Asynchron Kurzschlussläufer.

Ab 16.06.2011 dürfen im Europäischen Wirtschaftsraum nur noch Elektromotoren in Verkehr gebracht werden, die der Wirkungsgradklasse "IE2" (oder besser) entsprechen.


Nun sagte mir ein (sehr erfahrener) Kollege, dass er schon vor ein paar Jahren mit solchen "Energiesparmotoren" richtig in die Sch....e gegriffen hat.
Bei einer Anlage mit ca. 40 Antrieben war es unmöglich die Dinger mit dem Micromaster 420 zum laufen zu kriegen (brummen, rucken, zittern).
Am Ende gab es dann 2 Alternativen: ca. 40 Stück MM420 ersetzen durch MM440 (Vektorregelung), oder alle Motren austauschen (Ist dann auch gemacht worden) 

*Hat jemand von euch ähnliche, oder vielleicht auch positive, Erfahrungen mit dieser Art von Motoren.*

MfG
Paul


----------



## MSB (1 Juni 2011)

Die Micromaster sind in Bezug auf Motorregelung ohnehin Edelschrott (laut meinen Erfahrungen),
ich hatte zumindest noch mit keinem FU mehr objektiv unerklärliche Phänomene.

Insofern glaube ich nicht, das es per se ein Problem wäre was von ein bisschen mehr Kupfer im Rotor verursacht wird.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## LarsVader (2 Juni 2011)

Soweit ich weiß wird doch lediglich mehr Kupfer verbaut um den Wirkungungsfaktor zu erhöhen. 
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Auswirkungen auf das Verhalten des Umrichters haben sollte.
Brummen, rucken und zittern klingt nach grundliegenden Problemen mit den Parametereinstellungen. 
Die sind ja bei so einem FU recht umfangreich und teilweise unübersichtlich.


----------



## -V- (2 Juni 2011)

Paul schrieb:


> H
> Am Ende gab es dann 2 Alternativen: ca. 40 Stück MM420 ersetzen durch MM440 (Vektorregelung), oder alle Motren austauschen (Ist dann auch gemacht worden)




Er hat also alle Motoren ersetzt?

Bei Energiesparmotoren wird doch nur der Wirkleistungsfaktor erhöt, durch bessere Lager und ähnliches. Es bleibt aber doch immer noch ein normaler Drehstrommotor.

Wir haben vor einiger Zeit an eine Zentrifuge einen defekten 11kw Motor durch einen Energiesparmotor ersetzt. Am FU (Moeller) wurde garnichts verändert. Der Motor lief sofort ohne Probleme.


----------



## thomass5 (4 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
hat/kennt jemand eine gute Abhandlung zum Thema der Energiesparmotoren und wie sich diese im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen Motoren an einem FU verhalten? 
Im Netz findet mann Aussagen von " 5% besserem Wirkungsgrad... ","Bei FU nur mit Vektorregelung relevant..." usw.
Im Raum steht eine Aussage, die Stromaufnahme vorher/nachher sei gleich. Da ich aber die Vorherbedingungen (Ventilatoren mit deren Einhausung und Luftstrom) nicht mehr nachstellen und nachmessen kann (einzig die FU-Parameter wurden nicht geändert) bleibt nur die rein theoretische Motorbetrachtung für mich. Das ganze dient mir nur der besseren Einordenbarkeit diverser Aussagen ;-) .

Thomas


----------

